
What If Elon Musk Worked in Finance - oglowo3
https://medium.com/hackernoon/what-if-elon-musk-went-to-harvard-4f8433e8f456
======
partingshots
This entire post was just to highlight that his wife went to Harvard.

All jokes aside, I think it’s a meaningful question to think about in terms of
all the potential that has been lost to the financial industry. Though, if
say, these smart people had gone to Google instead, would that have made any
real difference?

~~~
rpkoven
I think being in the Stanford engineering ecosystem has been a positive funnel
into starting a tech company. Whereas in NYC it’s more likely you’d get
recruited by a finance company.

------
oglowo3
I don’t know much about the inner psychology of Elon Musk, but I wonder what
would happen if he had started his career out of college working at an
investment bank or a hedge fund. Even with his endless ambitions and truly
disruptive ideas, would he forego the paycheck to pursue those ideas? I have
no idea what the answer to that question is. However, I do see this dynamic of
golden handcuffs preventing talented people from venturing out to work on
their own projects all the time.

~~~
oglowo3
Thought this was an interesting question.

